# Dyno the rabbit



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

So I finally took my 07 rabbit to the dyno on sat. The rabbit has GIAC reflash, intake, exhaust, and test. The shop that I went to could not find an signel for the rpm, so I had match speed to rpm. The car did 168hp @ 4700 and 197tq @ 3700rpm.


_Modified by Trua at 12:33 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

good job man







pretty much what i have minus the test pipe.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll post the sheet when I get home from work


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (Trua)*

What specific intake and exhaust do you have for your rabbit?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

It's a carbonio intake and the exhaust is custom with a borla muffler and Porsche 996t tip


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (Trua)*

sounds sexy. Whats the piping on the exhaust?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

2.5in


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Trua)*

Max HP really comes in at 4700rpm?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

it comes 4700 and stays til 5000 then it drops


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (Trua)*

pics of dyno chart please?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

i'll post it in the morning


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

here is the dyno sheet










_Modified by Trua at 11:03 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for taking the time and money to document the solid improvements that you made to your rabbit and post them for us!


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm going to dyno the car again in two weeks to see if there is a different with or without the ring that goes inside the intake.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

hey, how much does a dyno run usually go for? and do you pay per run, or by the hour?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I payed $40 becaus they had a problem on picking up an rpm signal.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Dyno the rabbit (Trua)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorin48 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Dyno the rabbit (Trua)*

Proof VW put a cork in this beast.







Those are awesome numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Trua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trua* »_here is the dyno sheet









_Modified by Trua at 11:03 AM 2-24-2009_

VR6 KILLA!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Those are good numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

OOO MAN! i cant wait for cams + intake manifold !!!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

O Yea! and headers!!!! well header


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

uh yeah, camshafts ok someone please
take the torque over 200 N/A


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what gear did they dyno your car in? and you have the 150 hp motor correct?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

what size pipe are u running in your custom exhaust? and can i see a pic of your exhaust tip?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Dyno the rabbit (Trua)*

Be very intrested to see what your quarter mile time would be? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Dyno the rabbit (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_Be very intrested to see what your quarter mile time would be? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well im running the same mods minus the test pipe, and i went [email protected]
Im guessing a high 14 witha 93ish trap


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Dyno the rabbit (Erik04gti)*

Pretty cool that like 2-3 years ago, I just bought my first car and knew nothing really in depth about cars especially vw's and then with mods, I not knowing anything or doing any research first just figured there would be all sorts of mods but searched for hours and days and found almost nothing. There was like a weapon r intake i think, that was pretty much all i found, kinda made me regret getting the car at first with barley having even a friggen intake. Then whole lnt thing that took over like a year for them to come out with an intake and even then cars were running like 16.5's, now we have so much more with multiple intakes, exhausts, pulleys, ecu flashes, headers, test pipe, and now even turbo kits and now possibly breaking into the 14's with pretty much a base car under 20k in most cases. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad I bought this car, even though it wasn't exactly made for this type of stuff compared to a gti and all you heard was "should of bought a gti". I think we have established our selves and our 2.5's are alot more respectable. 


_Modified by cbrabbit at 3:35 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Dyno the rabbit (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_Pretty cool that like 2-3 years ago, I just bought my first car and knew nothing really in depth about cars especially vw's and then with mods, I not knowing anything or doing any research first just figured there would be all sorts of mods but searched for hours and days and found almost nothing. There was like a weapon r intake i think, that was pretty much all i found, kinda made me regret getting the car at first with barley having even a friggen intake. Then whole lnt thing that took over like a year for them to come out with an intake and even then cars were running like 16.5's, now we have so much more with multiple intakes, exhausts, pulleys, ecu flashes, headers, test pipe, and now even turbo kits and now possibly breaking into the 14's with pretty much a base car under 20k in most cases. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad I bought this car, even though it wasn't exactly made for this type of stuff compared to a gti and all you heard was "should of bought a gti". I think we have established our selves and our 2.5's are alot more respectable. 

_Modified by cbrabbit at 3:35 PM 4-13-2009_
 Indeed


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Trua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trua* »_i'm going to dyno the car again in two weeks to see if there is a different with or without the ring that goes inside the intake.

it might be a good idea to do a stock intake w/exhaust dyno and then a intake w/exhaust dyno....tell them rpm signal is a must, its the purple wire on my car


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (rishsn)*

So what is the magic N/A trick for these 2.5 I5's? I think there has to be something that uncorks the engine and really opens it up. Is it going to be in developing cams and decent head work. Can there be something like Hondata Kpro for these engines? Or is this head like the 12v VR6 head which doesn't flow very well? Just shooting some ideas.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

The head flows very well seeing as how the design is more or less lifted from the Lambo Gallardo (and Audi R8 5.2 FSI) V10. Of course, those engine are direct injected and we aren't. But there is no problem in the way the head flows since people are running over 15lbs of boost and over 400wtq on this engine with stock head and intake manifold. Luckily, we dont have the same flow restrictions as the 3.2L VR6. You can port and polish that thing all day, drop 10 grand on machine work for the head and barely gain a little over 10whp. But there is alot of room for us to machine out our cylinder head. I'm gonna be doing that with my turbo build and porting the sh!t out of mine lol
Cams should be a big help taking into account two things. Firstly, this is supposed to be VW's replacement "economy" engine so you can bet our cams werent designed with go-fast as the prime priority and secondly VW knocked the hell out of our top end and you can see it in the dyno charts as power takes a nosedive after 5 grand and we're only making a horrible 75-85whp at 6 grand







I figure VW mostly did it so that the 2.5 couldnt compete with the 2.0T FSI. You couldnt have a 15 thousand dollar entry price car making nearly 200hp when the ten grand more expensive GTI is making that number. VW was like *chop* 150hp is all you get lol The problem is there just isnt enough lift at higher rpm to feed the head and the intake manifold with its longish 21" runners which makes huge torque on the low end simply becomes too long to adequately feed the cylinders and the motor starves itself.
The problem really isnt exhaust. You can get an exhaust and expect <10hp gain and header ~14whp. The problem is the inhale. Intakes whether they be SRI or CAI are giving over 10whp, And from what I described above from the intake manifold and cam design, there is sooo much more to be made. Do you realize how much boost you could run with CAI, shorty intake manifold and cams? And how much power you could make if you could rev to 7 grand???








Oh and nothing like the Kpro. Thats a standalone and no one makes that for us. Only ECU flash software which in itself is no less sophisticated.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

It reminds me of what they did to the original 2.0 16v back in the day. It was originally designed to have 170hp but that was way too close to the 12v VR6's 172hp. So they knocked it way down. What VW should have done was keep the 16v at 170hp and just used the 2.9L VR6 in all their engines. VW tends to hate on their own cars more than Honda drivers hate on VW for having relatively high displacement 5 and 6 cylinders with a very low power ratio. 
From what you said it looks like there is going to be a growing aftermarket for this engine like the 12v VR6 which even now still has stuff still being made for it.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Trua)*

tried the 2.5 in with twin borla....made the car lose 5hp


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_From what you said it looks like there is going to be a growing aftermarket for this engine like the 12v VR6 which even now still has stuff still being made for it.

I think the 2.5 has as much potential as the 12v, if not more. It would be cool to see some people brake the 200 whp like some NA 12vs have....


----------

